# strongest standard barbell out there



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi I was basically wondering if anybody knows anywhere I can get a standard barbel with a 250-300kg rating as my current barbel is starting to bend under the weight a little. I know an olympic bar would be a better option in an ideal world but unfortunately isn't an option at this moment in time due to the fact that all my weight plates are standard and I carnt afford to replace them with olympic plates.Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

i thought standard plates would fit a olympic bar? the only different plates ive seen is for body pump or those little bars. :S


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

Standard plates only fit a 1inch bar m8 olympic plates are 2inch


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Go Olympic or accept Bending


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

i see! why dont you just sell your plates and bar and get an olympic one!


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

Suppose ill just have to accept bending until I have enough funds to buy an olympic bar and plates as well  ...I'm not willing to part with my standard weights just yet as I have stupidly only just purchased them all new and have spent well over 400 quid on thm and I won't get a fraction of that if I sell them on... I honestly believed that i could get a strengthened standard barbell.. O' well we live and learn  !!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

tbh mate one thing that every newbie weight lifter who has aspirations should be told is NEVER buy standard, NEVER buy standard ever... just not the same room for improvement and very different in terms of grip and feel... I agree, sack off the standard, take the hit on the cost and get olympic... you can get very good condition oly stuff for a pretty good price, or even new... ebay has some good deals or powerhouse fitness also does well on price... there are other companies that do good deals too...


----------

